# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijnlijke facetgewrichtjes na ruggemergontsteking?

## TinaTurner

Ik had al artrose in mijn wervels (L4, L5) maar had niet veel pijn mits ik niets te lang deed. Nu heb ik 2 maanden geleden accute ziekte van Lyme gehad met een ruggemergontsteking. Had nadien nog wat verlammingsverschijnselen (been en onderaan mijn buiIk) en ging revalideren. Na een maand was ik pijn vrij en gebruikte ook geen medicijnen meer. Mijn genezing liep voorspoedig.
Maar nu na 2 maanden kreeg ik weer rugpijn. Nu zegt mijn fysiotherapeut en revalidatie arts dat dit de facetgewrichtjes zijn. Is dit een complicatie na mijn ruggemergontsteking?

----------

